# Torker U-District or Motobecane Messenger?



## rbpanaligan (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey,

I've been commuting 3 miles (flat roads) everyday from my house to my college on my mountain bike. I would like to get a fixed/single speed bike under $320. I'm not very familiar with fixed gear bikes so please forgive me for all my questions.

I was deciding between the Torker U-District or Motobecane Messenger. These two bikes are around the same price range. Which bike is better in regards to the quality of the parts, weight, durability, etc?

Any other suggestions for a bike under $320?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

rbpanaligan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been commuting 3 miles (flat roads) everyday from my house to my college on my mountain bike. I would like to get a fixed/single speed bike under $320. I'm not very familiar with fixed gear bikes so please forgive me for all my questions.
> 
> ...


I'd choose the Motobecane because it's steel. Preferably I'd pick up a used road bike with semi-horizontal dropouts converted to fixed. Lots out there. The bikes you mention are fine but low end.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Those two are basicly the same bike. If you can ride one get the one that fits. If you cant, its a crap shoot on fit so get the one with eye appeal.

I bought a moto for my wife a few years ago. She never really rode it but it was a ok bike for the price.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm more than a little biased against the Torker. I haven't seen a recent Motobecane in person so I can't say much about the quality of them. The Torker, on the other hand, isn't worth much. I built several of them last season at the shop and every part I laid my hands on felt cheap and difficult to adjust. I second rcnute on converting a roadbike being a better "bang-for-your-buck" option. Similarly scouring Craigslist is a good idea.
My girlfriend bought a 2009 Schwinn Madison for $300 and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with what she got for the money. Fair warning though, next year's Madison is going to cost quite a bit more as Schwinn is stepping up to a better tube set for the frame. If you have a local bike shop to buy from I'd suggest asking about any of last year's models they might still have knocking around. Fuji Classic Track, Raleigh Rush Hour, and Schwinn Madison all come to mind as possibilities if you can find a year old model or someone selling an old model. Bianchi Pista may prove to be a bit rich for what you're looking to spend but is definitely a contender if you can find one used. Good luck on the hunt. Most of all, buy something that will make you happy. If you aren't happy with it, no matter how good a deal or how awesome it's supposed to be, it's money wasted.


----------



## cannotaim (Aug 15, 2010)

Look on craigslist. Some good bikes for a significantly lower price than retail. Don't buy one of those overpriced conversions though.


----------

